# Garmin Vista HcX - adaptor for handle bar mount



## psmiffy (22 May 2011)

The little plastic screw in adaptor for the Garmin handlebar mount (comes in the box with the GPS) for my Vista HcX has broken - looking at it it probably has been on the way out for ages




I have wandered the web looking for a new one but to no avail - buying a whole bracket is no use as the GPS back they come with will not fit on the HcX.

Please - Has anyone got a spare one - and if so what do they want for it - PM me


----------



## psmiffy (28 May 2011)

No need anymore - wrote a begging letter to the nice people at Garmin - they sent one free - return of post


----------

